# Rabbit snail questions



## sharkattack

Hi everyone today I bought 1 rabbit snail. I have a couple of questions I know there are a bunch of diffrent rabbit snails I wanted to figure out which 1 he was.. his shell is light/dark brown with very dark or maybe even black spots lined up perfectly and his body is black. Another question is how often do they eat? Whatdo they eat? I read they eat algea (so is having 2 goldfish enough) or plants an I currently have fake plants in my tank. I was wondering if I need to put a plant in there or if there's a diffrent way to feed them? Finally how do rabbit snails reproduce? Do they mate or are they asexual or w.e lol an how long the process takes an how many come about? 


Thanks in advance for you help

-booker


----------



## gypsity

*sorry for the long winded-ness of it all...*

As quoted from your post titled "im a newb"


sharkattack said:


> Hi today I bought a fish tank about 5 gallons, water filter an decorations I was wondering what kinda fish besides goldfish could I put in there....


As you said above:


sharkattack said:


> I read they eat algea (so is having 2 goldfish enough) or plants an I currently have fake plants in my tank.




If i am correct, you said you have the snail and 2 gold fish... in a previous post you spoke of having a 5 gallon tank. I also remember you being given the advice to NOT put even one gold fish in that 5 gallon tank.



Revolution1221 said:


> goldfish are actually one of the last fish you want to put in there because of the size they get. First off you need to cycle the tank for at least a few weeks so read into how to cycle the tank there are specific threads for how to do it just avoid using feeders to do it. in a five gallon tank you are very limited to what you can have in there.... even if you plan to get a larger tank i always recommend never buy any animal unless you have the proper size tank to house it as an adult right away because they do grow fast things come up and it happens to a lot of people trust me and animals end up homeless. As of right now you may want to look at 2-3 small tetras or glofish danios. you could also have like a microgeophagus (ram cichlid) or apistogramma like a cacatuoides or a dwarf gaurami. maybe a couple male guppies, a betta, or even just some shrimp and try breeding them. there may be a couple other fish i forgot to mention but like i said you are very limited to what you can have for right now just look around research some fish and find out what you want but please please dont over do it.


Rev isn't an idiot, he works at a fish store and has given me some very good advice in the past!

Its cruel and unusual punishment, to live in such a small home a fish cant even move! A single adult goldfish needs about 20 gallons of space just because of how much waste they produce. There is no way for that tank to provide a happy or even health home. Also, snails don't eat fish poop they eat algae, fish don't produce algae they produce fish poop. No matter how many fish you have, unless you provide steamed lettuce, seaweed nori (my pleco loves this stuff btw), or algae chips your snail will just search the tank for free standing algae growth.

If you ask for advice here, trust that most of these folks know what they are doing, they also realize that giving bad advice to someone new to keeping fish will result in dead fish. Please listen to the words of wisdom from these guys. My tanks thrive because of the things I have learned here.


----------



## sharkattack

First off I just started an your the first to complain about my tank I'm sure if u seen my finger nail sized fish you would see they have beyond enough space... plus they werer bait goldfish so I saved them also you didn't answer my question matter of fact you are talkingabout another post.... why don't you comment on that instead of not helping me.

Thanks 
1st an last time user booker going to a helpful fish forum where I won't be critizied.... I know I'm a newb


----------



## sharkattack

I'm sorry that was really rude of me I do apprecaite the help. I guess I'm just really interested in this an I wanna know all I can about my snail.. I do plan on buying a bigger tank I wanna try anposta picture so u can see it not small at all... but yeah it doesn't compare to the tanks you all have here sorry once again


----------



## Superfly724

What Gypsity is just trying to say, is that goldfish can grow up to 16" long. Sometimes even longer. That means that the little finger nail sized goldfish could potentially grow to be longer than the tank you have him in. Now, if you keep him in a tank that's too small for him, his growth will be stunted and he'll die at a very early age. 

You're right. We can't tell you how to run your aquarium. Just about every single one of us have been told something on a forum or somewhere else, and have bent the rules just because we really wanted a certain fish or something like that. But we've learned our lessons and realized that it was a bad idea, generally ending in a lot of wasted money and a lot of dead fish. We're just here to try and give the best advice possible so that other folks don't make the same mistakes we did, and so they don't end up with dead fish.


----------



## sharkattack

Very true I am going to buy a new tank.. I'm taking advice on my thread in beginner fresh water... buti am ver curious about my rabbit snails if any1 can help! Plz an thank you [email protected]


----------



## Revolution1221

its going to be near impossible to determine what type of rabbit snail it is without a picture. and your going to want to get algae tablets for them to eat since there will be no algae growth in a tank that new and dont worry algae tablets dont promote algae growth it is dead and dehydrated.


----------



## sharkattack

Awesome is there any specific kinda of algea tablet that work best? An ill try to get apic of my snail an tank up soon


----------



## Guest

you pretty much dont need any algea tablet, as snails will eat up left over food, what u can feed them r bottom feeder food, cucumber is always a good snail food, snail love them.

not sure what kinda snails u got but u can look on the link below and look at some pic and find out what kind u got.

http://www.garfishindo.com/snail.html


----------



## Corwin

I keep a lot of snails and I agree with Revo, you dont need to drop a tablet into the tank every day but giving them one every few days would be a good idea incase they arent finding enough food on their own. Beyond that all the things ive read on them (I have been intending to pick of some of these guys for a while now) basicaly said that rabbit snail care is roughly the same as care for any snail, though they do enjoy warmer temperatures (but dont need them). Also you will want to know that they do eat live plants.


----------



## Revolution1221

sharkattack said:


> Awesome is there any specific kinda of algea tablet that work best? An ill try to get apic of my snail an tank up soon


spuralina discs are a good quality tablet made by wardley idk if omega one makes alqae discs or not but omega one is by far the best quality flake food money can buy and its not even expensive when compared to other stuff. if you ever get a chance read the ingredients and compare to any other brand. other brands will say like processed this, corn starch that. omega one is like whole herring whole cod whole hallibet whole shrimp lol.


----------



## sharkattack

So if I feed him a cucumber how much of a slice should I put in? An am I putting it in tank or ina tupperware container? How often should I be feeding him? After workimgoing to my fishstore to look at algea tablets... an 1 question about the tablets the algea isntgunna grow right its dehydrated so it won't correct? An any specific wayi should feedhim?


----------



## Revolution1221

sharkattack said:


> So if I feed him a cucumber how much of a slice should I put in? An am I putting it in tank or ina tupperware container? How often should I be feeding him? After workimgoing to my fishstore to look at algea tablets... an 1 question about the tablets the algea isntgunna grow right its dehydrated so it won't correct? An any specific wayi should feedhim?


you should be feeding him minimum once a day. and feed him right before you shut the lights off on the tank. he is nocturnal and when you feed durring the day most the other fish are going to eat the algae. now how much you feed him depends on size i am assuming he is way small right now so i would say 1 tablet a day right before bed. no the algae tablets will not promote growth. as a beginner you may want to avoid the cucumbers for now just until you get the hang of feeding.


----------



## Corwin

Personaly I would say you dont have to feed him every day, (I dont feed mine every day and they are happy and healthy) seeing as it will eat the algae it finds in your tank to suppliment its diet, though giving it a tablet or a slice of cucumber every couple of days or so would be a good idea, especialy if your tank is new.


----------



## sharkattack

Ok I'm goin to get tablets tomarrow.you said spuralina discsor seeif theresan omega 1 brand


----------

